# Sasquatch



## Pizzacrust (May 11, 2009)

Is anyone going to the Sasquatch Festival at the gorge in eastern Washington towards the end of this month?


----------



## Geoff (May 11, 2009)

what's the sasquatch festival...? i wanted to head out west this summer but i'm not so sure i'll make it out that far by the end of this month, but who knows.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (May 11, 2009)

Ya...what is it?


----------



## ianfernite (May 11, 2009)

2009 Sasquatch! Music Festival

There are a few decent bands playing, but I don't think it's worth the ticket price, personally.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (May 11, 2009)

Ya I'll be there. Prices are fucking steep but I've never payed to get into a music festival and I'm not about to start. It's all about stealth and charm


----------



## Pizzacrust (May 11, 2009)

im only going because im getting covered on my ticket
and cause im gonna get thrashed like a dumpster

the bands arnt all that great
theres some kick ass comedians though
so im gonna get drunk and high and watch some funny shit
haha

if anyones going
PM me and we should drink/ smoke together etc etc


----------



## Ghostie (May 12, 2009)

are you kidding me?
i would almost sell an organ to see a lineup like THAT!
i nearly peed myself!

the prices were anti climactic.


----------



## Pizzacrust (May 12, 2009)

yeah
good bands
not exactly my cup of tea
but they arnt the greatest
its really the experience im going for more then the bands


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 12, 2009)

I like some of the bands playing, but don't know most of them, and don't like a few.
The comedic lineup looks pretty solid, though.

Considered the feasibility of sneaking-in, but given that it might fail, I'll stick to the simultaneous (and free!) NW Folklife fest in Seattle.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (May 16, 2009)

I've seen hundreds of bands play and nothing compares to Gogol Bordello live. You know the shivers you get up and down your back when you hear a good song? It was like that for an hour it was RAD. King Khan and the Shrines are really good too.


----------



## Ghostie (May 16, 2009)

I saw Gogol Bordello at the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass FREE festival in Golden Gate Park (day after Lovefest) last October. I agree that it was pretty tight. Except all the acid kids seemed to congregate there and they danced around like maniacs with "DOSE ME" written everywhere on their bodies.


----------



## nobo (May 16, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Considered the feasibility of sneaking-in, but given that it might fail, I'll stick to the simultaneous (and free!) NW Folklife fest in Seattle.



folk life is really a fun time, im so glad they keep it free. all the free food you can eat too...just look in the trash cans! or get the pin that allows you "backstage"....all the vegan donuts you want! plus cheap beer and wine. i cant wait!


----------

